# Czy ojciec przeszkadza na porodówce?



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Czy zdanie "Czy ojciec przeszkadza na porodówce?" można przetłumaczyć jako "Does a father get underfoot (while he is) in the maternity ward?" or "Does a father get underfoot (while he is) in the maternity ward?"

Źródło: Zasłyszane w telewizji.


----------



## dreamlike

Oczywiście chodzi o obecność ojca w trakcie porodu?  Nie spotkałem się z wyrażeniem "get underfoot" w znaczeniu "przeszkadzać", więc się na temat Twojej wersji nie będę wypowiadał.

_Is father a hassle when a woman is giving birth?_ tak bym to powiedział, ale pewnie istnieją lepsze wersje..


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, Dreamlike. I should have written "Does a father get in the way (while he is) in the maternity ward?"


----------



## dreamlike

To już brzmi zdecydowanie lepiej.


----------



## NotNow

I would say, _Does the father interfere during child birth? _or _Does the father interfere in the maternity ward?_


----------



## NotNow

Baltic, your second one is good, too.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you NotNow. More comments and opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## The_Moonlight

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the maternity ward is not the same as the labour ward, which means _porodówka _in Polish. The maternity ward is the whole unit in the hospital, while the room where the child is delivered (porodówka) is called the labour ward.
By the way, I like NotNow's second option best!


----------



## NotNow

I live in the U.S., and I have never heard anyone say_ labour ward._


----------



## The_Moonlight

I see. Perhaps it's typically BrE?

EDIT:
I'm sorry if this is too graphic for you but that's what I mean by the labour ward:
http://www.worldssps.org/pages/where_oceania/png/Sr. Kinga in Labour Ward.htm


----------



## NotNow

You're probably right because _labour_ is spelled without the u in the U.S.


----------



## The_Moonlight

The labour ward must be the BrE equivalent of the US maternity ward, and the room where the neonate is delivered (the Polish _porodówka) _is a delivery room_.

_


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, The_Moonlight.


----------

